# HELP OMG SMUDGE IS GONE!!!!! AHHHHH WAHHHH :( (RIP)



## LovableLops (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys, omg nooooo....My Smudge is gone i had him in his pen out in the grass for him to have a nibble of grass before it got to late and i went inside for a bit like i always do for like 5-10 minutes to let him do his thing and i went to get him and he is GONE!!!! The door is shut on the cage but he is GONE! I dont know how he got out!! OMG WHAT DO I DO I RAN around looking everywhere crying and screaming but no SMUDGE!!! Ahhhhhh wahhhhhhhhhhh :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2009)

Please do not cry or scream. I know it will be hard, but you have to remain calm. Rabbits sense our fears.

Have you looked under things? Ask around to neighbors.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 7, 2009)

i looked i am running in out and hoping people will reply to this, i dont know what to do!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what else you can do besides keep looking, ask neighbors, put up flyers, set a live trap.

I've never lost a bunny before. I am too scared to take them outside for this reason.


I hope you find him soon :tears2:.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

im hysterical!!! i have looked everywhere but its is so dark and i cant find a frickin flash light


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2009)

If he is gone but the door is closed sounds more like someone may have taken him.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If he is gone but the door is closed sounds more like someone may have taken him.


I thought the same thing, but didn't want to say it . Something may have taken him. He seems like too little of a guy to jump out.....but then again, how high was the pen? Some rabbits have been known to climb!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2009)

Jumping and climbing are possible. Umm how small? I dint want to say some of what I am thinking.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find him...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Did you find him yet?


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

I have looked everywhere, i dont know what else to do? i drove around looking and everything. Still no smudge...:tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2009)

What is the area you live in like? City, country etc.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah like Ali said, where is it you live?
What time is it there?
Was he in a pen in your backyard?


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

i live in a nice subdivision, very big, very expensive place.
yes, he was in a pen in my back yard. it is late, close to 12 midnight


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

VA, USA


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

the pen was made of NIC panels..3 wide by 3 wide with a full covered top of NIC panels with it being 1 NIC tall around and then one was a door i zip tie closed, zip tie was still tied around it but no smudge inside!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok is your back yard fenced in? If so what type of fencing? Can he get through or squeeze through?


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

it is not fenced. THATS WHY IM FREEKING OUT! OMG!!!! SMUDGE IS GONE...ok..um...i dont even know what to do or think right now, he was..he was my bunbun and now hes gone!! WAH!!!!!!:cry1:


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

the bad thing is, are house is towards the end of the subdivision and surrounded by woods, my back yard is only maybe 150 feet if that then it turns to woods, we dont really have a back yard...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Well look under EVERYTHING.
It was not a good idea to have him out in the dark in the first place though :/
But just keep looking.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

i know i know i was just trying to make him happy, i know he likes grass so i thought id give him a bedtime snack and let him nibble for a bit in his pen but now he is gone! Uhhh.. I have looked under everything the only thing left is the ground and i am sure i can look under that! there is nothing on the property besides a mail box, vehicles, a trash can, and smudges pen..iv looked under all that! He isnt anywhere to be found!!!!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Well just sit outside for a bit and leave a dish of food and water out. Aswell as a live trap if you have one.

I have had many rabbits loose lol I have never lost one yet


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

Did you check the woods? You need to be careful for your sake, as well, if there are dangerous wild animals in your area.

If your pen was as secure as it sounds....then it really seems like a person stole him. I don't see how a small Nethie can get out of a pen like that. Was the top and the whole thing secured with zip ties?


----------



## Fynnagin (Oct 8, 2009)

You need to go outside with a flashlight(go buy one if you have too) and talk very calm and soft to Smudge and take along his/her favorite treat. Remember, he is probably terrified so move slow and be calm, you will be less threatening that way (not implying Smudge is scared of you, but in the great outdoors a human no matter who it is is scary to a bun). Good luck.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Could he have dug out?


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

i dont know...i didnt see any holes


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

oh and i did find a flash light and i went out with it just looking not saying anything i even walked threw the woods but didnt see ANYTHING


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have a deck or porch? If so try looking under there.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

By this time he could be in a neighbors yard, too.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Already looked under the deck, i drove around and walked in peoples yards with flash lights(surprised i didnt get yelled at too) but i didnt see anything, im gunna go back out and look. ill update in a few.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Let us know!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 8, 2009)

They have pretty strong heads and necks, he may have been able to just lift up the pen. Can you tell if it had been moved at all? Even an inch or two? 

He'll probably stay pretty quiet for awhile, then reappear, maybe close to dawn. They don't 'run away', he shouldn't go too far. But you do have to watch for predators. 

Not my area of expertise, but I'd guess you should spend as much time as possible in the yard, maybe put a radio out there, maybe some lights. It will be more familiar to Smudge than other critters. 


sas ray:


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Im back. No luck..He is just.......gone.
I am exhausted from crying so much. I will go put out a stereo under the deck and look one more time then i will have to check and look in the morning. ill keep you update..its going to be a long night.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope you find him.
I will keep watching this post, if I have anymore suggestions I will let you know


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 8, 2009)

I would think that looking in the woods at night would be hopeless ; best bet would be as soon as the sun comes up but even then you may want to prepare for looking for him for awhile. you can probably get a live trap from your humane society and set it up in your yard. 
Almost every rabbit that comes intoour humane society is a stray so whatI am saying is that not all domestic rabbits that escape or are put out get attacked by an animal. 
if you are freaking out and calling his name it is just going to scare him more so you need to calm down and think ahead to develop a plan to get him. 
like talking to neighbors tomorrow and putting up fliers and asking groups of kids to be on the look out for him... may be start a neigborhood watch for him.. that way everyone will know that he is missing and be involved in a search ...
I totally undestand why you are so upset and to be honest if it was me i would also freak out but since it isn't me i am just telling you what may be the most sensible approach to getting him back. 
Yes he could be hiding around the house but if he left your house right now it may be best to wait until daybreak


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

That is very good advice Angieluv


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh no, how awful! I'm praying for Smudge's safe return.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Smudge is gone. I hope that you can find him in the morning


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 8, 2009)

Put a missing pet add up on craigslist with his picture and information about what to do should someone find him.

Good luck.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh no!! How scary! You're probably asleep by now, but maybe you could put a bunny carrier with food and water in it out in the yard overnight and sprinkle bunny poop from his cage around outside? Also, what did you mean when you said you were going to put a stereo under the deck?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh gosh!....i'll be hoping so much that you find Smudge!


----------



## Sox (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope you find him. I would put his hutch or whatever he sleeps in, outside next to where he escaped from as well as a bowl of his favourite foods. You never know.

Good luck, let us know.


----------



## anneq (Oct 8, 2009)

I've had rabbits escape before also (our house is bordered on both sides by houses but the back is all woods) but they've always returned home. I (needless to say) didn't get more than a few hours sleep worrying about them, but found them happily munching the neighbors grass the next day. Some rabbits are truly Houdini's - it amazing what they can escape.
Leave out his food bowl next to your house - rabbits don't really wander from their 'home-base' - they tend to stay around there even if they've escaped from their pen.
Wish I could offer you more help - please let us know if you find him.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 8, 2009)

What if someone took him?


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh gosh I hope you find him, my rabbits sometimes get out on me too and I have never lost one yet. Then again I live in the middle of nowhere with very few predators, one of my rabbits was gone for 24 hours and another one was gone for (I will probably get slaughtered for this but heigh ho) three days before we finally caught her.

At night they will usually go and hide, I found with my rabbits that got out they would come around their pen or the shed in the morning and not stray much farther then the garden. If he can, he will come back during the day you just have to keep an eye out for him.

Mine were in their element when they got out, when I tried to catch them they binkied away happy as Larry.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

I really hope you find him You are in my thoughts. Please keep us updated. 

The only thing I can say is calm down and look. also check out the pin very good for a hole I have seen Storm fit through some pretty small places before.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

OH huni I am so so so sorry for u right now...I wud b frantic too. 

Any news...how r u holding up, any sign of Smudge???


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been out since dawn and it is around 9 now..but nothing. i looked everywhere....


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh my heart goes out to u....ray:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 8, 2009)

We're praying for you here.

We have had bunnies get out, and Nethies can have enough to put the cage pulled up enough to get out. Thankfully we have always seen it happen or seen the rabbit hopping around in the back yard. 

I would leaving the pen open with treats in it, that way he could come back where he is comfortable


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

i have the pen in the same spot, treats filled on a plate in it with a radio playing some music but not to loud..i just want him back


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2009)

a neighbors bunny got out and showed up in our yard when the sprinklers came on and chased her out of the bushes--we were six houses down and around a corner. They usually don't travel too far. You're in our prayers.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't play a radio if you don't normally play one. If you do, then it should be fine. I never play music inside, so I know that it would probably make my rabbits more cautious to come.

I hope you find him today :hug:.


I remember years ago (when I was an early teen) we had a dutch bun named "Frisbee". He escaped his hutch one day and just ran around our 1 acre back yard. My dad felt bad for him, so he just let him do it...even left his cage open all day and Frisbee would hop back in there at night time, so my dad would close it up. Gosh...this went on for a year until he finally just decided he didn't want to run around anymore (he was about 6 when he died...which was a few weeks after he stopped wanting to run around). We lived right next to the woods and on a busy road....I'm honestly surprised Friz lasted so long, thinking about it now! So.....keep up your hopes!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Smudge got loose. Hope you find him ray:


----------



## pla725 (Oct 8, 2009)

Could this be Smudge?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/laf/1411986653.html


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Could this be Smudge?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/laf/1411986653.html


That could very well be him description sound the same


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope that is Smudge. It sure sounds like it could be.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm hoping it is.


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope it is, too.

However, using the IP address, LovableLopsmight be over 30 miles from Herndon.
I don't think Smudge could have made it that far....unless he had help.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

What a scary situation!

This is what I would do:
1) put up fliers in the neighborhood
2) knock on the doors of nearby neighbors to ask
3) contact local humane societies and rescues. Usually they will keep a description of him on file and notify you if he comes in. Many shelters will hold an animal that comes in as a stray for about 7 days before deciding to put it up for adoption or PTS for space concerns. Is he microchipped at all? That information would help a lot
4) Give the fliers to local vets as well--include microchip info if you have it.
5) put up an ad on craigslist--in the lost and found section and in the pets section
6) put out a live trap with his favorite treat in the backyard

Good luck--this must be really terrible.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Hubby found him.... he...he isnt coming home though :cry1:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

*LovableLops wrote: *


> Hubby found him.... he...he isnt coming home though :cry1:


What I am unsure of what you mean


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Smudge is gone :tears2:
like..gone..gone...

i dont wanna say it...:cry1:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry 
Where did he find him 
ray:


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

i dont know, i dont want to know i dont want to know anything...


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

I'm guessing that Smudge is binkying at the Bridge now.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm really really sorry about Smudge 
You, your hubby and Smudge are in my thoughts and prayers ray:


----------



## RSXinger (Oct 8, 2009)

I just wanted you to know that I am very, very sorry. I have been sitting at work and reading this all day, hoping everything would turn out differently than it did.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys..ohh.. what do i do? i dont even know


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have any idea what could have happened to him?


----------



## sbaxter (Oct 8, 2009)

So So Sorry,if you mean he`s gone to the bridge in spirit i believe the body is left just like a cocoon or snail shell take him to the vets and they can take him or bury him in a lovely spot in your garden but if you do the latter please dig deep or the nasty foxes will dig down ,am so truely sorry but not much we can all do to comfort you we`d bring him back if we could,sending you sympathy xxx


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

no. i dont want to know i have not seen him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh that is so terrible. What happened?


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

ahhh i dont know! i dont want to know what happened to him, whatever it was, was not good! :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2009)

we're so sorry that this did not come to a happy conclusion. Try to hang onto the happy memories and let everything else go--this is not your fault, so don't even go there. He had a good forever home and knew he was loved--not all get to have that. Our Bonny passed while we were out 2 months ago--no sign of anything wrong. Our son came over to feed and check on our crew and found her laying in her hutch. Thought she was asleep. I still have a hard time looking at her bridge page--still get tears, but nobody is to blame. You're still in our thought and prayers and your little man too. Binky free little one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know you really loved him and it's so terrible that this happened.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Would a mod mind deleting Smudges blog for me. I saved all his pics, but i would feel better if they were just mine saved on my computer..you know..i dont really know how to explain it right now but i am feeling selfish and dont want his pics on here right now...thanks :tears2:
i just want to be able to look at them when i wanted on my computer and not have to feel sad ever time i got on the forum


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your news :hug2:
Binky free little Smudge :angelandbunny:


----------



## bunniekrissy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Smudge! I saw this post last night and was so worried. What a terrible freak thing to happen. You'll be in my thoughts ... it is obvious you loved Smudge very much.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Binky free Smudge

Dave


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so, so very sorry to hear this devastating news. Please don't blame yourself. Binky free Smudge.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh no,i'm sorry to hear about Smudge


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 

Emily


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Smudge


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so sorry binki free baby


----------



## BethM (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Smudge.

Binky free, little guy.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would also contact the animal control (if u have one) I know here anyways I can call if I have a lost dog or cat and they keep an eye out for it and incoming calls that other ppl have made


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 8, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I would also contact the animal control (if u have one) I know here anyways I can call if I have a lost dog or cat and they keep an eye out for it and incoming calls that other ppl have made


Think you missed a page 

So, so sorry about Smudge x

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would also contact the animal control (if u have one) I know here anyways I can call if I have a lost dog or cat and they keep an eye out for it and incoming calls that other ppl have made
> ...


:bagheadYep I did oops sorry 

I am SO sorry to hear about Smudge!!!!:hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

This is not the outcome any of us wanted to hear....I am so sorry :tears2:. I at least hope that you can find peace in knowing he has gone to bunny heaven...instead of worrying day in and day out as to where he went/where he is now.

:hug:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you all for being so kind to me.


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 8, 2009)

Oops! My bad! Didn't catch the other posts! I need to start paying attention better!

I'm really sorry for your loss! He's over the rainbow bridge now, hopping around happily with my mini rex, Koga who passed away last month. 
It's an awfull feeling when a loved one dies and I hope you feel better. 

Simular story, my box turtle that I rescued from an abusive family ran away from his out door inclosure earlier this year - we tried the best "attract-backs." Every box turtle from Richmond visited my back yard except him. I'm pretty sure in the condition he was in(had perminant severe shell injuries) in that he didn't make it far. I don't think I'll ever be seeing him again.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping for good news.


----------



## happatk (Oct 8, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!! I'm not on the forum for one day and this happens?!?! 

LovableLops, I'm sooooo sooo sorry. : ( 

Binky free, Smudge.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so very sorry that this turned outdevastating

What a terrible accident


What a tremendous loss for you 

:bigtears:
Hugs :hug:



Maureen


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

So sorry about Smudge. urplepansy: :hug:



ink iris:Binky Free Little One ink iris:


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

So very sorry about Smudge! >HUGS


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> Thank you all for being so kind to me.


WOW You changed your name.

I'm sorry to hear about Smudge


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

why is that WOW?


*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *RexLovables wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for being so kind to me.
> ...


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

and yeah..it has been a hard day..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2009)

Why not? I liked the old one.

*RexLovables wrote: *


> why is that WOW?
> 
> 
> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> ...


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

Why not what? and well i am going to have all rex so why not have it rex instead of lop..you know


----------



## Alistair (Oct 9, 2009)

I am so sorry! You must be feeling so empty.


----------



## anneq (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear the awful news.
Please don't beat yourself up over this - it could happen to any of us that do allow our buns outside.

My heart goes out to you - again, I am SO very sorry about your dear Smudge


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

Can a mod please delete this, im tired of looking at it


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

Pulled per request of op.


----------

